# New member



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I'm a new member looking for anyone who has moved from the British army to the NZ army. My EOI has gone through and is now with the recruitment cell. I'm looking for any info with regards the ease of the transfer, what is the NZ army like compared to British or Australian as I've served with them recently. I'm applying to join the transport corps as a Sgt, again any info is very welcome.

I look forward to hearing from all.

Regards

Chris

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Chris, Don't have any info to help in regards to the military here but wanted to welcome you


----------



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the friendly welcome

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome I also have no clue on this matter but I do remember reading a thread about a similar thing the other day if your on iPad you could search army and any threads that have that word into will come up good luck


----------



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Welcome I also have no clue on this matter but I do remember reading a thread about a similar thing the other day if your on iPad you could search army and any threads that have that word into will come up good luck


Thanks for the advice, cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

